# LC. Summer Christmas 'Maria'



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 8, 2015)

This is a compact cattleya that stands about 8 inch tall.
It grew and bloomed well. Twice a year! 
But then since last flowering, it took a very long break, almost one year before initiating a new lead, which was very strange.

It is now in bloom again emitting amazing fragrance in the morning hours.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 8, 2015)

Oh, that is pretty! I like it very very much!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 8, 2015)

Its very pretty. Flowering out of cycle????


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 8, 2015)

No, it just took a while, about a year to bloom again.
This one bloomed whenever a new growth matured like my other compact cattleya, the yellow one I posted earlier this year.
They don't have a definite bloom season.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 14, 2015)

Looking down on all three flowers & a close up of the lip.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 14, 2015)

So delicate!


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 15, 2015)

Cutie!


----------



## Paphluvr (Jul 15, 2015)

I don't grow Cattleyas, but this is beautiful.


----------



## Migrant13 (Jul 16, 2015)

Beautiful catt.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 20, 2015)

This plant is in bloom, again. Like it should every five months or so. 
I really neglected it as far as watering goes.
The new growth bearing this current spike is all curled up and not properly open. Not to mention, the pb barely developed due to lack of water.
It still made two flowers. 

The presentation is wacky, though. One is on top of the other crushing it down. Protest against me.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 20, 2015)

a definite keeper esp for display in the house.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Nov 20, 2015)

Blooms every 5 months? I may have to look in to getting one. Where did you get yours from?


----------



## orchidman77 (Nov 20, 2015)

Cute!


----------



## Lanmark (Nov 20, 2015)

Still, this is a lovely Cat. Lucky you!


----------



## bullsie (Nov 21, 2015)

It is a beautiful bloom! I had just sold mine along with the rest of my mini's. They kept getting lost around the standards. Good grower too!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 22, 2015)

Linus_Cello said:


> Blooms every 5 months? I may have to look in to getting one. Where did you get yours from?



The tag starts with NN, so I guess it is from Newmans Orchids in Hawaii.
I bought it at a local store who buys a bunch from Hawaii.

I have had many "compact" cattleyas, and they all had the same pattern. They bloom as soon as new growths mature, which comes out to be about every 4-6 months. 
This plant did skip a year without doing anything. I have no idea why. My other plant did as well. I guess it's time for checking for virus just in case. 
Or they just wanted to rest? no clue really.


----------

